# Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...



## lonely (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo ohr Lieben,

ich bin neu hier, habe aber als Gast schon sehr viel bei euch gestöbert.
Nun habe ich einige Fragen. Als erstes habe ich 2 Bilder aus dem Netz mit Wasserpflanzen die ich nicht bestimmen kann.

Die Pflanzen habe ich auf den Bildern rot makiert.
 
 


Weiter hatte ich eine Nadelsimse die sich aber nicht im Boden verwurzeln wollte und dann auf dem Wasser in 10 Portionen herrumschwamm xD...Genauso passiert es gerade mit meinem schönen __ Wasserstern....  

Desweiteren interessieren mich eure Erfahrungen mit Moosen (__ Quellmoos, Teichlebermoos,Willowmoos) im Teich.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und Erfahrungen.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

also ich bin da bei Pflanzen auch nicht so bewandert, dass ich die auf den kleinen Fotos erkennen würde, aber mit Moosen habe ich nich soo die dolle Erfahrung gemacht, da meine Fischies, Orfen, Koi und Goldis das meist fressen oder total auseinanderrupfen

LG Susanne


----------



## lonely (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Kurze Bescheibung: 

Habe mir en Haus mit kleinem Garten gekauf. 450 qm Garten wo auch mein jetziger Teich schon stand. Ca. 3x4m und 1.60m Tief schätze ich (messe noch einmal genau) wo auch schon 24 Goldfische und 4 dunkle Karpfen drinnen waren. Angeblich sollen auch Aale vorhanden sein von denen ich bisher auch noch nichts mitbekommen habe. Der Teich diente einem Angler als Hobby wo er dann öfters gefangene Fische hielt aber auch die Goldfische hatte. Leider ist der Teich etwas doof angelegt denn es gibt keine Zonen im Teich. 95 % ist einfach gefälle bis zur tiefstn Stelle. Nur ein Schilfgewächs steht im Wasser dessen Wurzeln sich wohl so ausgebreitet haben das ich nun 15%  des Teiches mit Körben bestücken konnte und diese auch an der Stelle halten (durch die Wurzeln). Wenn ich wieder flüssig bin und der Hausumbau abgeschlossen ist werde ich den kompletten Teich neu aufbauen/gestalten da mir die Beflanzung (verschiedene Zonen) sehr wichtig ist und der Fischbestand einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

schon wieder ich..   guck, dass Du dann das __ SChilf in den Griff bekommst, sonst hast Du da schnell nur noch Sumpf drin ...    die Aale sind vielleicht abgehauen....  die tun sowas schon mal...   

an sich gefällt mir das Teichlein sehr gut, schön bewachsen  

Fische reduzieren macht Sinn,   wobei die sich ja (leider) bei den vielen Pflanzen gut vermehren können, vielleicht nen Sonnenbarsch dann mit rein setzen, so als kleiner Räuber...   

sobald Du da ans ,,Grossreinemachen" gehst und das Schilf rausnimmst wirst Du Dich vermutlich wundern, wie gross der Teich eigentlich wirklich ist    bei uns musste der Bagger ran, anders hätten wir das Schilf nie raus bekommen, da wurde 15 Jahre nie was dran gemacht.. ich mag kein Schilf....     haben sogar noch 12 Schleihen in der alten Sumpfbrühe entdeckt... bin mal gespannt, was Du da so alles findest 

LG Susanne


----------



## lonely (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hallo die Bilder sind aus dem Internet nicht von meinem Teich.... *Träum* so ein hätt ich gern *Hust*
Ich wollte die Pflanzen gern bestimmt haben, um sie kaufen zu können. Die beiden zu bestimmenden Pflanzen würden ggf. gut in meinen Teich passen.

Bilder vom eigenen teich folgen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Jan,

das oben eingekreiste ist ne Seerose (der die Wassertiefe net mehr ausreicht und deswegen das Laub in die Luft stellt) 
- wenn Du was genau in dieser Wuchsform suchst kannst Du dich mal nach Nuphar advena umschauen. Diese Teichrosenart bildet auch aus den Wasser ragende Blätter

das andere sieht nach nem __ Molchschwanz (Saururus) aus

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Ahhhh suppi Frank !

Vielen dank das hört sich doch gut an. An Seerosen habe ich überhauptnicht gedacht...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gunnar (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hallo Jan.

__ Molchschwanz hat, so glaube ich runde Blätter. Ich tippe auf __ Fieberklee.
Der blüht dann so:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1509&pictureid=15238


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Gunnar,

da gibts nur ein kleines Problem, __ Fieberklee bildet keinen aufrechten Stengel, der heißt da Rhizom und kriecht am Boden rum (oder schwimmt an der Wasseroberfläche)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

unser __ Fieberklee hat aber rundlichere Blätter...  sieht anders aus..


----------



## lonely (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

könnte es auch __ Pfeilkraut sein ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Jan,

nee, Sagittaria sagittifolia ist das nicht. 
Ist halt kein gescheites Foto zur genauen Bestimmung, von der Wuchs-/Blattform her bleibts eher ein Molchschwanzgewächs (Saururus chinensis)

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Ok danke 

Diese ist auch wunderschön was es acuh immer für eine sein mag.

Problem ist aber bestimmt das sie warscheinlich aus fernen Ländern kommt und nicht Winterhart ist....


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

hallo lonely 

das sieht schwer nach einer tropischen seerose aus, wunderschön, aber leider nicht winterhart :?

hier kannst du mal stöbern www.nymphaion.de was es so alles an tollen seerosen gibt


----------



## lonely (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

So nun habe ich wieder Bilder wo ich die Pflanzen nicht kenne. Die meisten haben jedoch wenig mit Wasserpflanzen zu tun glaube ich. Dennoch finde ich sie toll und hätt sie gern an meinem Teich.

      

Tut mir leid das ich euch solch Umstände mache aber wie soll ich sie sonst finden.....schau halt gern Bilder über google und so^^....


----------



## Connemara (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

...also Bild Nr. 5 kenne ich ...das istz von meinem Teich! Die Pflanze ist eine Primel, und zwar "Primula vialii"...


----------



## lonely (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

hihi wieeeee Praktisch trifft sich ja gut Birgit =) Danke schonmal


----------



## lonely (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Wohaaa heut war ich spazieren gegangen......in einem Naturschutzgebiet (Seen und so) wo se die toten Baumstänne und so liegen lassen im Wasser. Und dort fand ich eine "Art" __ Schwertlilie....bestimmt über 1.50m Stiel (Stamm) aufgebaut wie bei den normalen Sorten und dann kam erst die Krone wie eine normale Schwertlilie. Der Stamm umfasst schon so 6-7 cm durchmesser total der Hammer....muss mal Fotos machen die Tage *.*


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Lonely,

Foto 1 : keine Ahnung, sieht aber aus wie eine __ Pestwurz
Foto 2 : zu klein, nicht bestimmbar (man kann kein einzelnes Blatt erkennen)
Foto 3 : links Herbstanemone, rechts __ Schildblatt
Foto 4 : zu kleines Foto, daher kann man nur sagen das es eine Euphorbia ist ( könnte ne Goldwolfsmilch sein)
Foto 5 : Orchideenprimel
Foto 6 : wohl irgendein Wacholder

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hmmm Danke Frank höert sich schon mal gut an! Werde ich weiter recherchieren ob sie auch an meinen teich passen  Eineige Namen habe ich ja nun von dir hihi.

Sag einmal hast du ne Ahnung wovon ich ebend sprach?

Randgebiet eines kleinen Gewässers (Art See) in paar cm tiefen Wasser etwas Moorartig.
Stengel ist Aufgebaut wie der einer __ Schwertlilie nur das er Rund ist -7 cm dick und ungefähr 1,50m hoch. Weder verengt der Stengel sich noch wird er wesentlich breiter nach oben hin. Dann beginnen sich oberhab des Stengels die Blätter zu entfalten....auch wie bei einer Schwertlilie nur mit riesgem Stengel halt.

Habe ich noch nie gesehen bin aber absolut begeistert! Ich mach ma Fotos


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2012)

Hi
Bild 1 konnte __ Tafelblatt sein.
Tafelblatt kann ich empfehlen, komm jedes Jahr
wieder, es ist im Gegensatz zum Mamutblatt hier heimisch
und überlebt.


Hier ein Bild von meinem Teich ( Life mit Taschenlampe aufgenommen)
 


Oder es ist ein Wildkraut, diese wächst beim mir
hinter dem Gewächshaus, mache unterirdische Ausläufer und ist
Nicht mehr weg zu bekommen.

Axel


----------



## lonely (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*



> Sag einmal hast du ne Ahnung wovon ich ebend sprach?
> 
> Randgebiet eines kleinen Gewässers (Art See) in paar cm tiefen Wasser etwas Moorartig.
> Stengel ist Aufgebaut wie der einer __ Schwertlilie nur das er Rund ist -7 cm dick und ungefähr 1,50m hoch. Weder verengt der Stengel sich noch wird er wesentlich breiter nach oben hin. Dann beginnen sich oberhab des Stengels die Blätter zu entfalten....auch wie bei einer Schwertlilie nur mit riesgem Stengel halt.
> ...





Ok habe jetzt die Fotos...ich scheine mich aber sehr getäuscht zu haben ...mir kamen die Pflanzen gestern anders vor  Sorry die Beschreibung ist ziehmlich müll gewesen. Aber riesig sind sie immernoch. Höher als 1.80m


Kennt jemand dieses Gewächs? Ich tippe auf eine Lilienart....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Lonely,

ne, ist keine __ Schwertlilie. Ist einer der beiden großen __ Rohrkolben (breit- oder schmalblättriger)

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

__ Rohrkolben ( wie langweilig menno....und ich dacht ich hätt was tolles gefunden.

Dankeschön Frank....naja immerhin sieht das Teil ganz nett aus und hab ich auch noch nicht in meiner Sammlung............


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Ich habe noch 2 zu bestimmende Pflanzen gefunden 

Und zwar habe ich sie auf einem verlassenes Gelände der Bahn zum Weg zur Arbeit entdeckt Dieses Gelände war nur noch Ruine , Wildness und Sumpf. Leider wurde es verkauft um ein Hotel zu bauen und nun reißen Bagger alles nieder. Und bevor auch die Pflanzen wegg sind habe ich mir gedacht, da machste ma n Fotoooo


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hallo,

die Erste Pflanze ist ein schmalblättriges Weidenröschen. Man nennt sie auch Trümmerblume weil sie sich schnell auf freiem Boden aussäht. Hübsch aber nix für den Garten ausser du hast Bock hunderte von Sämlingen aus deinen Beeten zu entfernen.  

Das zweite ist eine Nachtkerze. Samt sich auch gut aus ist aber nicht so nerfig.


----------



## lonely (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Danke. Gut zu wissen! Hübsch sind sie aber beideee


----------



## lonely (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

ich habe wiedermal 3 die ich nicht kenne ...

2 sind allerdings keine Wasserpflanzen sondern eine Art "Busch" und eine Art "Zwiebelpflanze"

*Busch:*

  


*Zwiebel:*

  


*Und hier ein Pflänzlein*, welches ich imDutt mit __ Wasserminze, Farn, Gräserart in einem "Sumpf" nahe eines See`s gefunden habe.

(Die die gelb blüht. Dahinter das dürfte eine Wasserminze sein...)

   


 Danke schon ma im Voraus !!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Jan,

das erste ist ne __ Trompetenblume (Campsis x tagliabuana "Madame Galen")

die Zwiebelpflanze könnte was in Richtung Lilium lancifolium sein

das gelbe ist ein kleiner gemeiner __ Gilbweiderich (Lysimachia vulgaris)

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Na was ich nicht alles im garten habe *Staun* 

__ Trompetenblume  Und ich habe schon daran gedacht gehabt den "Busch zu entfernen" als er noch keine Blüten angesetzt hatte ojeee ojeee bin ich zum Glück von abgekommen  

Kleiner gemeiner __ Gilbweiderich darauf wär ich nie gekommen auch wenn ich selbst schon einen lila __ Weiderich mein eigen nennen kann. 

Und diese Zwiebelpflanze von der bin ich noch nicht sonderlich begeistert. Ich dachte sie würden hübsch blühen aber bisher hat sie nur diese "dunklen knollen" gebildet. Ich dachte es wären Blütenknospen jedoch waren sie entweder so unscheinbar in ihrer jetzigen dunklen Form oder sind noch überhaupt nicht aufgegangen, was ich mir wiederrum kaum vorstellen kann. Ich warte auf jeden Fall bis nächstes Jahr ab und schau, wie sie sich entwickelt.

Vielen Dank Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hi
> Bild 1 konnte __ Tafelblatt sein.
> Tafelblatt kann ich empfehlen, komm jedes Jahr
> wieder, es ist im Gegensatz zum Mamutblatt hier heimisch
> ...



Hi Axel,

bin ein bischen spät dran, aber das ändert nix dran das Astilboides tabularis (Tafelblatt) keine heimische Art ist. Vor ein paar Jahren heiß es noch Rodgersia tabularis - und wie die Schaublätter stammt es aus Asien (China).

Das großblättrige heimische in deinem Garten, was sich mit Ausläufern breit macht ist sicher eine Petasites albus oder P. hybridus (__ Pestwurz)

Mfg Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Hi Jan,

auch wenn das eine __ Blutweiderich und der gelbe hier __ Gilbweiderich heißen haben sie gar nichts miteinader zu tun. Der Name -__ weiderich bezieht sich ja nur auf die weidenähnlichen Laubblätter und Blut- = rötlich; Gilb- = gelb
Der Gilbweiderich gemeiner gehört zu den Primelgewächsen, der Blutweiderich bildet ne eigene Familie

MfG frank


----------



## lonely (10. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neuling Pflanzenbestimmung,...*

Was du nicht alles weißt *Staun*


----------

